# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  خطای  Index exceeds matrix dimensions.

## babazadeh.2009

Index exceeds matrix dimensions. این خطا به چه علت ایجاد میشه و اونو چطور حل کنیم؟

----------


## ehsan_faal

> Index exceeds matrix dimensions. این خطا به چه علت ایجاد میشه و اونو چطور حل کنیم؟


یه جایی دارین سعی میکنین به یه درایه از ماترس مقدار بدید که تو ماتریس نیست مثلا ماتریستون 5در 5 باشه و به درایه 30 ام مقدار بدید

----------


## babazadeh.2009

سلام 
اینجا کسی از تبریز هست که برای تکمیل پروزه پایان نامه من کمک کنه متشکرم.تو متلب شبیه سازی کردم

----------

